

U.S. Denounces Vietnam’s New Limits on Dissent on Internet - dungnyt
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/07/world/asia/us-assails-new-limits-on-internet-in-vietnam.html

======
bediger4000
Does the left hand know what the right hand is doing?

Hey, State Department, you should pick the log out of the DoD's eye before
making this kind of risible statement.

